# The fix was in for the "collusion" probe



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It looks like the sniveling anti-Trump weasel that Mueller kicked off of his investigation team was dug in deep when it came to who got let off the hook, and who was unfairly targeted.

Peter Strzok, an FBI investigator, was released from Mueller's investigation after anti-Trump text messages were revealed that called into question his credibility to be an unbiased investigator on the case.
However, we now know that his wrongdoings extended a bit farther than just not liking the president.
It appears that he was the sole person responsible for the final edits of James Comey's press release concerning the Clinton private email server probe, and his alterations may very well have directly lead to no charges being filed.
He also gave the go-ahead for the "collusion" probe after pressuring investigation into the "Trump Dossier", which we now know to have been commissioned by the Clinton campaign.
It was his actions that eventually lead to General Flynn's interview, in which Flynn did indeed lie, and is now pleading guilty to.
Yet, we see no actions against those implicated in the Clinton server case who also lied to FBI investigators about knowing of its existence.

What a slimeball.
Read the full article, and decide.

A hat tip to Drudge for the link:
https://nypost.com/2017/12/05/lates...ire-collusion-probe-look-like-a-partisan-hit/


----------



## Hatchee (Dec 6, 2017)

Soft Coup: _"In history and politics, a coup is an attempt to illegally overthrow, replace, or undermine a government. Taken from the French phrase coup d'etat, which translates to a "blow" or "stroke" of, or at, the State, a coup may be violent or not. In the latter case, it is a "soft coup." Soft coups include actions of senior government or military officials refusing to carry out their roles in critical tasks, or otherwise acting in opposition to the letter or spirit of the law to diminish or remove de facto power from those who would otherwise legally wield it."_


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Is there ANYONE in our federal government who is honest? Are we destined for a police state and death squads, like the third world hellholes?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Is there ANYONE in our federal government who is honest? Are we destined for a police state and death squads, like the third world hellholes?


I think the difference here is after a few are killed there will be fighting back, unlike 3rd world sheeple farms.

As far as I am concerned they are all corrupt, the degree is the only variable.

The demonrats are by far the worst and operate in open impunity.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Is there ANYONE in our federal government who is honest? *Are we destined for a police state and death squads, like the third world hellholes?*


You know as well as I do the patriots in the country will be buried in brass before they allow that to happen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Is there ANYONE in our federal government who is honest? Are we destined for a police state and death squads, like the third world hellholes?


I will be sending a whole lotta rounds down range before I stand by the let us slip into a fascist/communist state.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Is there ANYONE in our federal government who is honest? Are we destined for a police state and death squads, like the third world hellholes?


 Trump he sure is exposing a lot of the swamp.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope you guys are right @SOCOM42 @Sasquatch @RedLion . But I have seen this country change a lot since I was a kid. If you were to take a patriotic American from the Eisenhower years and drop him into Obama's America, he would be shocked. We have ALREADY slipped quite a ways into a socialist and fascist form of government, and no one has taken up arms to stop it from happening. It's the frog in the cold water/slowly heat it syndrome I expect.

Now we have a politicized and corrupted FBI. That's not too far from a secret police force working for the powers that be. Just sayin'.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Let me play the devil’s advocate here. First, I must say that I agree that the country is going to $hit and turning socialist with corrupt government institutions everywhere. Now:

Just who are we patriots gonna shoot while we are standing among those piles of brass? The corrupt people that are calling the shots live in Washington, the white house, governor’s mansions, and elite gated communities. They are guarded and UNTOUCHABLE. The poor bastards that have to implement their corrupt laws and policies are our friends and neighbors. Our local cops. The young guy next door that’s in the national guard. The actual man that has to come knocking on your door to confiscate your gun is gonna be the guy that lives 2 streets over from your mom. You want to shoot your friend or his kid for doing the job that his corrupt leaders told him to do? In the end, if these everyday people get shot while trying to do their job while trying to put food on the table, just who are we hurting? Certainly NOT the politicians, the deep state agents, or the mega rich or elites. They are still going to be sitting safe in their guarded homes ready to send more common folks forward to do their evil bidding. Just something to think about...........


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Is there ANYONE in our federal government who is honest? Are we destined for a police state and death squads, like the third world hellholes?


The death squad is here my friend. It's called political correctness, it's called haresment allegations. Sure we may live and breath, but we will be dead to the world.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piece by piece this country is taken. When are the lines drawn and decisions made?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fix is still in and will remain in. To many have to much to lose if Trump is not run out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No surprise there. I want to know what those in the FBI got for special treatment melted out as well as other players in the deep state. Jail is too good for them. If this stands, it’s not long until we will overtly be conquered by government. Political figures involved deserve what King Louie, his family and other royalty received during the French Revolution. The masses are addicted to free stuff and willing throw away liberty to be lazy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Piece by piece this country is taken. When are the lines drawn and decisions made?


Unfortunately I do not see Patriots being willing to take a stand until something big and nasty happens, such as an economic collapse.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Let me play the devil's advocate here. First, I must say that I agree that the country is going to $hit and turning socialist with corrupt government institutions everywhere. Now:
> 
> Just who are we patriots gonna shoot while we are standing among those piles of brass? The corrupt people that are calling the shots live in Washington, the white house, governor's mansions, and elite gated communities. They are guarded and UNTOUCHABLE. The poor bastards that have to implement their corrupt laws and policies are our friends and neighbors. Our local cops. The young guy next door that's in the national guard. The actual man that has to come knocking on your door to confiscate your gun is gonna be the guy that lives 2 streets over from your mom. You want to shoot your friend or his kid for doing the job that his corrupt leaders told him to do? In the end, if these everyday people get shot while trying to do their job while trying to put food on the table, just who are we hurting? Certainly NOT the politicians, the deep state agents, or the mega rich or elites. They are still going to be sitting safe in their guarded homes ready to send more common folks forward to do their evil bidding. Just something to think about...........


I've struggled with this idea as well. Not that I would ever want to entertain it, but it does bring up a question about how events of the past have unfolded into these very same scenarios.
In the end, the answer must be "yes".
If we are going to save our republic from tyranny, tyranny must be stomped out in all forms. That does indeed mean that we must consider Bob down the street to be a real threat to our freedom, even if Bob is just the guy following orders.
For this reason, we must always consider diplomacy first. That means that we must consider it in EVERY instance, from beginning of conflict, to end. Whatever may start this conflict is anyone's guess, but we must hope that all diplomatic options have been tried. Even then, if the fighting starts, we must still seek diplomacy with those we find ourselves in direct action with. This means starting at both ends, with the guy giving the orders and the guy taking them, to seek to change their minds. Showing them that their children have no future in a country ruled by dictators and tyrants, or that any future they might have would be empty and meaningless, full of fear and struggle.

As has been true throughout history, you can't fight a war with the guy at the top. You must exhaust his resources, starting from the bottom, and leave a devastating wake in your path. Only then can you topple the regime.
We can hope that Bob will simply surrender. He's just a pawn, and being played the fool to protect the elites. If we can make him see that, our job becomes that much easier.
If you'll recall back during the invasion of Iraq, post-9/11, when coalition forces were rolling toward Baghdad. The opposition our boys met was minimal, with most of the regimes "elite forces" throwing down their weapons and gladly surrendering, knowing they would be treated well.
However, those that did not give up were made examples of, to convince the rest to do so.
This is what it means to be a compassionate enemy.

I don't want to hurt Bob. I don't want Bob's wife and kids to lose their bread winner. But sometimes Bob finds himself on the wrong side. That's not my fault. It's Bob's. If Bob is willing to take illegal orders without question, and storm my home with the intent to remove me from my wife and kids, Bob has made a very bad decision.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@Kauboy. Well said sir!


----------

